# ACS: Query with current employment- End date



## aditmdeshpande (May 21, 2017)

Hi,

I am in the process of submitting my ACS application. In the work experience field, it is compulsory to mention the Start and End dates. Can anyone please confirm what End date should be mentioned if I am currently working in that organization ?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

You can mention the end date as per the date mentioned in employment letter or SD document


----------



## aditmdeshpande (May 21, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> You can mention the end date as per the date mentioned in employment letter or SD document


Since, I am currently working, there is no end date in the SD. Only the start date is mentioned.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

aditmdeshpande said:


> Since, I am currently working, there is no end date in the SD. Only the start date is mentioned.


You should mention the end date as the date you are submitting the application.


----------



## aditmdeshpande (May 21, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> aditmdeshpande said:
> 
> 
> > Since, I am currently working, there is no end date in the SD. Only the start date is mentioned.
> ...


I thought the same.
Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

aditmdeshpande said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of submitting my ACS application. In the work experience field, it is compulsory to mention the Start and End dates. Can anyone please confirm what End date should be mentioned if I am currently working in that organization ?


You can mention end of month date (30th Oct) for current employement as i have done the same and received positive ACS


----------



## aditmdeshpande (May 21, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> aditmdeshpande said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks.
Also, one more thing.
Is it mandatory to mention "To Date" for your 'current' employment reference in the SD. I have simply mentioned 'is currently working from start date ' Date the reference was written is also mentioned.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

aditmdeshpande said:


> Thanks.
> Also, one more thing.
> Is it mandatory to mention "To Date" for your 'current' employment reference in the SD. I have simply mentioned 'is currently working from start date ' Date the reference was written is also mentioned.


Mention from date DD-MM-YYYY and and To date - To Present.

The letter will carry an issue date anways. Dont set the To Date to anything other than "To Present"


----------

